# Headlight help



## rickyd (Dec 17, 2017)

This is the light off my roadmaster the internal mount is loose. I can't seem to open it by simple pulling rim off. Before I break something anyone know how it comes off?


----------



## buickmike (Dec 17, 2017)

Looks like the ring(Bezel has shifted allready the screw hole has moved While on opposite side bezel has tab for screwdriver to lift ring. However rust has everything froze up and issues with mounting bolt reinforce that. I use metal rescue now as          a soak for rust on chrome. Takes a while though. But it will clean rust off.


----------



## buickmike (Dec 17, 2017)

On second though that (screwdriver)  .Is actually the tab that holds ring on bucket don't pry it break s little tab


----------



## rustystone2112 (Dec 17, 2017)

It pulls straight off from the top where the screw hole is and the tab on the bottom goes into a slot in the light shell . They can be a bitch to get off with out damaging the bezel or the shell or even just ruining the finish or patina but here is how i do it , first put some washers or nuts in-between the light mounts to fill up the space and put the bolt back through the mount holes then clamp it in a vice, then take a popsicle stick or 1/2 of a wood close pin or other similar piece of hard wood or even hard plastic and gently tap with a small tack hammer  the stick against the edge of the bezel   first on one side of the screw hole then the other side of the hole 1 or 2 light taps only  then if it moves a little outward  with your hands only try and push the bezel back on { DONT' HAMMER ON THE FRONT EDGE OF THE BEZEL }    then use the stick and hammer and try tapping it off again 1 or 2 taps like before  again if it moves a little this time blow out some of the grit between the bezel & shell  then again try and push bezel back on. Re-pete these steps over a few times and the bezel should come off without any damage


----------

